# Hollis NH PD hiring



## Pvt. Cowboy

Check the link, apps due in by March 31st.

http://www.hollisnh.org/police/Employment.htm

Tattoo policy for those interested, nothing below summer uniform shirt, provided I read it correctly.


----------

